# Getting aroused thinking about her...



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been in a long distance relationship for a couple of months now with a wonderful woman I met online. We literally video chat with one another for 3 hours each night. I am so amazed that even after all of this time spent together online, we have yet to run out of things to talk about.
I have made the 8 hour drive to see her twice so far and they have been absolutely wonderful. We immediately knew the chemistry was there. Things are going quite well.

The one thing I thought I'd never do is enter into a long distance relationship because I put so much importance on the physical connection, so by being apart for a couple of weeks at a time has given me the ability to place focus on other areas, which has mainly been on communications. I think this has helped me grow and can only see this as benefiting me down the road.

So, that brings me to the point of this thread. Just thinking about her throughout the day arouses me. I don't even have to be thinking about anything sexual...just thinking about her in any sense seems to arouse me. I just noticed that this morning and realized how much I care for her. I haven't felt this way in years. 
All I know is that it is a very awesome feeling to have. I can simply just think about holding her hand and it affects me. 

My STBXW never touched me voluntarily, but my new SO is so very hands on...basically if we are in one another's presence, she is touching me in one form or another and I just love it. I told her that no matter where we are, if she wants to touch me, to go right ahead, because I'll certainly be there to accept it. This woman so turns me on...I finally found someone that appreciates one of the love languages that is important to me. I am thankful it is as important to her as well.

Has anyone else noticed being arouse thinking about their SO even when it's not sexual in nature?


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't really say I've been aroused while thinking non sexual thoughts, but my thoughts usually turn that way pretty quickly.

Congrats on finding someone who gives you the affection you need. I know what it's like to be starved for affection in a relationsip. You start feeling like there's something wrong with YOU. Like no one would ever want to be affectionate with YOU. But then you get out, and someone actually DOES want to touch you. It's an amazing feeling! Good luck!


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

sure, thinking of a romantic interest even in non-sexual thoughts can bring on a physically arousing response, particularly in the early period of a romance. I don't think that necessarily equates to deep and abiding love and a lifelong relationship but it doesn't hurt prospects and it sure is fun.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Thinking of my husband in anyway arouses me.

I could be thinking about his smile, his laugh, his cute hair, his muscles, his eyes, his lips, his.... oh dang.


----------



## daSaint (Sep 20, 2013)

i've finally seen someone like me!
I get a sustained hard on just having a neutral conversation, talking on the phone or being around her. Nothing sexual. Worse of if there's physical contact of any sorts, like a hug, cuddling, holding hands while taking a walk. Used to embarass me alot because it seemed i was always thinking about sex. Alot of times i have to wear really tight undies when going out together or when i know we'll come across each other outside (sssshhhh....even when in church), or else i'd have to hide my 'bulge' with hands poking through my pants pockets or cover it with anything handy at the moment.
Funny thing is i don't have to think anything sexual.
I guess it's because i feel emotionally safe & comfortable with her. Maybe there's a better explanation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bevixnz (Nov 22, 2013)

If everything about her is attractive to you, then I can see how you would have this reaction. Especially with a long distance relatively new relationship.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Not exactly, cause I usually flash to his erection and then it's all crazy!

Just wanted to say how happy I am for you Indy!


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey its a wonderful feeling.....

This sounds just about like early relationship euphoria to me. I have had this with every girlfriend who I really felt a connection with. 

It's actually what I miss most about the whole dating scene .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

